# left rear door wont open



## Simi88 (Jul 20, 2010)

HI
I have a 97 pathfinder. I've try to open my door from the exterior but it seem like if the wire is broken same from the interior. so it's impossible to open my door, I try to take out my panel but I can't take out the armrest because it looks like if there sonme bolt holding it from the inside of the panel 

thank you


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

assuming you have pwr windows, pull the finisher (window switch) and unplug the switch, on the face of the armrest there should be a round plug, pull it, there is a screw hiding behind it. Start at the bottom of the trim panel and pull it, carefully...


----------



## Simi88 (Jul 20, 2010)

thank you I'll try this and I've all ready take out the window switch but I was affraid to break my door panel wile I was trying to take it out son tank you angain.


----------



## Rahul3 (Sep 12, 2007)

Did this work for you Simi88....I have a similar problem! 
99 pathfinder


----------



## Simi88 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rahul3 said:


> Did this work for you Simi88....I have a similar problem!
> 99 pathfinder


yes it work (for my panel ) but now my problem is the fuc!/"%[email protected] latch I think its broken frmo the inside ... if you have any idea just told me `

thank you


----------

